
What is your favorite design pattern? - yeswecatan
I enjoyed perusing answers in the algorithm thread and thought it would be a good idea to start one for design patterns.<p>I rely on the simple factory pattern pretty frequently.
======
mattbillenstein
Get. Shit. Done.

Keep it simple.

etc.

I worked on a social gaming project a long time ago and one guy we had on that
project was a flash design to actionscript3 convert, so programming wasn't his
strong suit. Someone bought him a book on design patterns and he tried to
implement every damn one of them in the same piece of software. It was
bullshit of a fantastic level - everytime I hear someone fantasizing about
design patterns over writing just simple pragmatic software, I can't help but
think about this.

~~~
amiga-workbench
This comes to mind:
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

------
x0hm
Decorator is a powerful design pattern when applied to Object Thinking.

